# Netflix sur tv non connectée



## JChris64 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

je dispose d'un abonnement Netflix .Je peux ainsi l'utiliser sur ma tv du salon (via la box), sur mon iMac ou bien sur mon iPhone 7 (Enfin je pense?)
Ma question ; la tv de ma chambre n'étant pas une tv connectée, quel est le moyen le moins cher pour obtenir Netflix dans ma chambre, selon vous?

Aurai-je besoin obligatoirement de relier mon iPhone à un appareil, ou pourrai-je avoir un boitier sur lequel il y aurait une application `netflix?
En cette période de confinement, il faut se partager la tv donc, pour Netflix, difficile lorsque l'on ne peut le visionner que sur une tv..
merci d'avance.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Avril 2020)

Une chromecast vidéo 
Ça marche parfaitement
C’est ce que j’utilise pour ma tv non connectée


----------



## JChris64 (6 Avril 2020)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Une chromecast vidéo
> Ça marche parfaitement
> C’est ce que j’utilise pour ma tv non connectée



merci! 
du coup, il faut connecter l'iphone dessus, c'est ça?


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Avril 2020)

Non, tu vas configurer ta chromecast pour qu’elle soit sur ton réseau wifi

Ensuite depuis ton iPhone en wifi tu vas caster ton pgm sur ta chromecast


----------



## JChris64 (6 Avril 2020)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Non, tu vas configurer ta chromecast pour qu’elle soit sur ton réseau wifi
> 
> Ensuite depuis ton iPhone en wifi tu vas caster ton pgm sur ta chromecast


ok cool! 
sinon, quelle est la différence avec l'amazone fire tv?... il me semble que le prix est le même? 40€ env...


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Avril 2020)

Pas de différence il me semble 
Chaque marque a son concept 
Je n’ai jamais utilisé les autres 

Moi je caste Netflix depuis chrome sur ma tv

Par contre pour myCANAL c’est directement dans l’application il me semble


----------



## JChris64 (6 Avril 2020)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Pas de différence il me semble
> Chaque marque a son concept
> Je n’ai jamais utilisé les autres
> 
> ...


merci pour ta réponse.
 Je n'ai pas canal donc pas de soucis
je viens de voir sur amazon, les délais sont assez long donc je pense que je vais m'orienter vers le chromecast, en espérant que les délais seront plus rapides...


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Avril 2020)

je te confirme, j'ai le petit icône pour caster dans l'application NETFLIX
quand je clique dessus il me propose ma Chromecast


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Avril 2020)

Ma chromecast s’appelle « vidéo »
C’est le petit icône en bas à droite
Le carré avec le signal wifi


----------



## JChris64 (6 Avril 2020)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Ma chromecast s’appelle « vidéo »
> C’est le petit icône en bas à droite
> Le carré avec le signal wifi


merci encore de prendre le temps de répondre!
finalement, je vais m'orienter vers le fire stick d'amazon car je le trouve plus pratique car il possède une télécommande, ce qui évite d'utiliser l'iphone (mieux pour la batterie et plus simple d'utilisation je trouve).


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Avril 2020)

aucun souci, l'important c'est que tu en sois content 
je ne le connais pas, je ne pourrais donc pas t'aider sur ce coup là.


----------



## ericse (6 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> sinon, quelle est la différence avec l'amazone fire tv?... il me semble que le prix est le même? 40€ env...



La Fire TV a une télécommande et fonctionne indépendamment de tout téléphone, tout dépend si tu es le seul utilisateur ou si la TV est en "libre service" (et si tu es prêt à laisser ton Tél en "libre service" aussi  )


----------



## JChris64 (7 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> La Fire TV a une télécommande et fonctionne indépendamment de tout téléphone, tout dépend si tu es le seul utilisateur ou si la TV est en "libre service" (et si tu es prêt à laisser ton Tél en "libre service" aussi  )


oui j'ai  vu, et c'est pour ce côté pratique ( la télécommande) que j'ai finalement choisi le stick Fire TV.


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Avril 2020)

Et je comprends, à l’époque de mon achat seule la chromecast existait.
Aujourd’hui j’irai sûrement vers un boîtier Amazon également (j’avais oublié cette possibilité en écrivant mon 1er post)
Bonne réception


----------



## ericse (7 Avril 2020)

C'est une étonnante petite machine, déjà avec Netflix, Amazon Prime et Molotov tu as accès à plein de services Vidéo, mais sur la mienne j'ai ajouté Kodi pour avoir accès à ma vidéothèque perso sur mon Nas et ça marche impec !


----------

